# [programacion java] instalación jdk [solved]

## Theasker

Hola, de nuevo pipol:

He instalado hace un tiempo el jdk y lo uso con netbeans que compila por si mismo pero ... he intentado ejecutar una compilación y ....:

```
$ javac PROG02_Ejer10.java

$ java PROG02_Ejer10

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: PROG02_Ejer10 (wrong name: Tarea2/PROG02_Ejer10)

   at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)

   at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClassCond(ClassLoader.java:631)

   at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(ClassLoader.java:615)

   at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(SecureClassLoader.java:141)

   at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(URLClassLoader.java:283)

   at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$000(URLClassLoader.java:58)

   at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:197)

   at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)

   at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:190)

   at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:306)

   at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:301)

   at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:247)

Could not find the main class: PROG02_Ejer10.  Program will exit.

```

¿Por qué no funciona?

Saludicos y gracias anticipadas

----------

## tuxtor

En realidad java esta funcionando bien en tu sistema.

El problema esta en como lo compilas

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5446700/java-class-execution-problem-java-lang-classnotfoundexception

Al compilar tienes que tomar en cuenta el paquete que declaras en el archivo .java

----------

## Theasker

Me paice que ya lo he arreglao, tenías ... en parte razón. Tenía una versión diferente del jdk para hacer el javac y otra en el jre para ejecutarlo con java. 

Gracias por la ayuda  :Smile: 

----------

